# co2 tanks & refills



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Where?

I am getting my 5lb. tank continued with a swap at the local beer store. 

I would like to rent or purchse a 10-15lb tank and get it refilled, anyone have suggestions of where I should go?

Thinking about ordering an emtpy tank online but dont know where to get it refilled.


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

Bound Beverage
2544 Bristol Pike
Bensalem, Pennsylvania, 19020

I rented a 20lb tank for $40 and I believe they charge $15 to refill. 

I'm using it on 2 tanks (15 and 20 gallon); it's been 3 months and I'm not even at 900 lbs!


----------



## BigRed BMA (Feb 27, 2006)

Frank,

I get mine filled near work, which is actually in Jersey. 

Valley National Gases Inc.
(856) 848-7321

They do trades or refills if you are willing to wait. They will also order new and used canisters, if you ask.

Let me know if you need some help and I can swing by any work day and save you a trip.

Matt


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

There is also a place in conshohocken that i go to. 

1013 Conshohocken Rd
Conshohocken, PA 19428
(610) 825-5991

Hope to see you soon Frank.

jB


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice! Thanks! I am going through this 5lb thing really fast and I need another tank.

I'll swing by Bounds because I need it really soon. Thank you for all of the help. I will see you guys at the next meeting and I will have a load of plants. :yo:

I have something else I want to share with the group but its a suprise. :angel:


----------



## BigRed BMA (Feb 27, 2006)

If you are going through CO2 quickly then you probably have a leak. 

I say this because I did and once I took my regulator apart and doped it it started lasting about 6 months. PM me if you need help.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah your probably right. It lasted just over two months, I have been experimenting and lost some co2 but...

This is my second one (my first one leaked bigtime). I should have tested this one. I wish I bought all of my regulators from Rex. 

I will send you a PM now. Thx!


----------

